# The SG position?



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

What do the Clippers do with SG now? Ricky has been sucking and Gordon is still a rookie and inexperienced.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

with the season already in the crapper we might as well let gordon gets some playing time


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Eric Gordon/Mardy Collins/Ricky Davis can hold down the 2-spot. We just need Ricky to start hitting shots, and it isn't that bad of a situation. We are set up front though with Randolph/Kaman/Camby/Davis/Skinner/Jordan


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Eric Gordon/Mardy Collins/Ricky Davis can hold down the 2-spot. We just need Ricky to start hitting shots, and it isn't that bad of a situation. We are set up front though with Randolph/Kaman/Camby/Davis/Skinner/Jordan


Totally agree. As for trading for a "superstar SG", like I've read on other posts: who's really out there? And personally, I would hate to trade Kaman, he's actually been the best player for the team so far, and I would at least like to see how the team plays with Randolph in the mix.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

If Mardy and Eric can stay consistant, don't look anywhere else. Ricky is BAD though.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Defensively right now the Clippers have to rank one of the worst in the SG spot. Hopefully Gordon picks up on it fast as Ricky won't be doing any anytime soon.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

well lets see..ricky davis is the worst player i have seen all season, missed shots, stupid shots, horrible turnovers, momentum killer, i mean really...he is so bad we would prob be better without him on the roster....
eric gordon well he has his moments but he seems nervous when handling the ball he just needs confidence and i think he can be great 
and that collins guy well i dont know much about him .....
but we need to figure something out quick before we are really in a hole 
if we string together a few wins and play like NBA player we can win ......
and the west is not as great as people claim it is this year its the Lakers........then eeeeeeveryone else ........so i mean anythings possible


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

i think if gordon continues, we're set. collins can back up assuming dunleavy isnt his usual moronic self. if ricky can be the third string sf/sg i think we're solid


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

I'd like to see Eric Gordon start from now on, and be backed up by either Ricky Davis or Collins, though Mike Taylor should be the first guard off the bench.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Defenses will start locking him down more on the perimeter. I have no problem with that...will open up more things down low for kaman and camby


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I really like Eric Gordon as a SG for this team, his ball handling isn't anything spectacular, which is fine because B Diddy will have his hands on the ball most often. Gordon just has to hit his shots, and play some defense and the Clippers will have a good starting SG for quite a few years.

Ricky Davis NEEDS to his his shots, or he won't/shouldn't see the court.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

I think we are good in the SG position as long as EJ stays consistent and have a better D. Ricky Davis can move up to the SF while Collins will Back up EJ.

Then, I hope that our 3 Big man rotation will work out.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow Ricky's stats are horrible.. 4 ppg in 21 minutes shooting 27% from the floor and 27% from three.. He is almost as bad as Kwame.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

At this point it's obvious, Gordon is the man from here on out. He's going to have some rough games, like tonight, but with Davis, Randolph and Thornton all being huge scoring threats I think this team can withstand them. I still would like to see them go out and get somebody like J.J. Redick though, just in case Gordon gets hurt. With the way Ricky has played lately he's a prime candidate for release and Mardy Collins is not a player you want to have to put in your starting lineup, especially at the 2 spot.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

LAC shouldn't ask for too much. Just a player or two that can drain the ball from anywhere. 4 other guys on this team will be touching the ball more. They just need to do what they're asked to do.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

.......qwe should have pulled the trigger on the kaman for richardson trade
cuz if kaman is injured...who is going to want him then?


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> .......qwe should have pulled the trigger on the kaman for richardson trade
> cuz if kaman is injured...who is going to want him then?


geez, he's out for 1-2 weeks, calm down.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

EJ's injury from last night doesn't seem to be that serious, but even then, we need a backup SG. Mardy Collins is nice, but he's even worse then QRoss when it comes to scoring and Ricky is playing horrid, not to mention is gone for two weeks. 

Who is available to bring in? Well, theres two names that stand out to me.
Kirk Snyder, a 6'6 guard that averaged 7/4/2 in 21 minutes last season while shooting a good clip from the field. Fred Jones is a 6'2 combo guard and yeah, his height is a problem but averaged 8/2/2 in 25 and shot 39% from behind the arc.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

I'd really like to weasel into that potential Portland-Memphis trade to snag Javaris Critteon. He seems like he could play combo if asked.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

leidout said:


> I'd really like to weasel into that potential Portland-Memphis trade to snag Javaris Critteon. He seems like he could play combo if asked.


Definitely wouldn't mind having Crittenton, but Martell Webster would be a pretty nice consolation prize. Portland is dying to get rid of him and I think he could fit in pretty well here as a part-timer with Baron and the trio of bigs we have down low. I love Gordon's game, but they really need to acquire somebody better than Mardy Collins or Mike Taylor to back him up.

BTW, disregard my earlier comments about J.J. Redick, I must have been either drunk or insane when to suggest such a thing.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Showtime87 said:


> BTW, disregard my earlier comments about J.J. Redick, I must have been either *drunk or insane *when to suggest such a thing.



lol...


----------

